# Cannot copy files from external HDD



## GSquadron (Dec 12, 2012)

I am having problems with a friend's laptop and his hdd, because it cannot receive more than 100 megs. 
When i paste small files from the hdd to the laptop they paste, but when i try 
to paste large files it won't work and it will prompt in the middle of the transfer:
"cannot read files from source or disk"
You can than select try again, skip or cancel. Even if i skip, it won't work.
Any help?

EDIT: When i try to paste things from the hdd to my pc, it won't work too!!!


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 12, 2012)

Sounds like either USB controller issues or the HDD in the external is dying. Test on out another machine to rule out HDD failure.


----------



## RCoon (Dec 12, 2012)

Are both HDD's formatted as NTFS?
some formatting options have limits, NTFS should take singular files up to silly numbers in size, but, for example FAT will not take anything bigger than 4GB


----------



## GSquadron (Dec 12, 2012)

The hdd is NTFS

@brandon
It is not working on my machine too when i try to paste files it will stop at some point like 500 megs


----------



## Jetster (Dec 12, 2012)

This is what sucks about USB drives. You cant read smart data. Well Ive only found one that can. Some of WD usb drives come with a diagnostic program that will read smart. 

What brand and model is it?


----------



## GSquadron (Dec 12, 2012)

Western Digital Elements 2TB Desktop External Hard...


----------



## Jetster (Dec 12, 2012)

Aleksander Dishnica said:


> Western Digital Elements 2TB Desktop External Hard...



It was the "My Passport" drives that have the program for diagnosis.  Ill check the web site.


Edit:   Here ya go. http://support.wdc.com/product/download.asp?groupid=304&sid=3&lang=en


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 12, 2012)

Sounds like HDD failure or the enclosure is failing. I would check to see if its under warranty and what jetster recommends and if its out of warranty take the hard drive out of the enclosure and try hooking it directly to the motherboard. If that does not work then the drive is dying save what you can.


----------



## TC-man (Dec 12, 2012)

Hi,

you can check the external hard disk condition with HDDScan. Just click on "S.M.A.R.T" and see what's green and what's not. Also, do you hear 'clicks' from the hard disk?

Otherwise, you have to dissect the hard disk from the external enclosure and put it into your PC and test if it works there, just like what brandonwh64 said. If it works, you can then make backups of the important data that are in that hard disk.

But if there's no important or super private stuff in the external hard disk and you still have warranty, then perhaps just rma it and get a replacement.


----------

